# a post for amateurs musicologists in early classical music medieval and renaissance?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Tomorrow im making an Anonymous podcast it's the second of a serie of pods cast..
My disciple idea and his droog.

Than my role his the eclectic stranger, my disciple is the serious guy and the other dude he his a ''people'' type of guy he ask question his ignorance serve a purpose.

We 3 forme a strong team...

I preppared a sheet for short essay on early medieval ars antiqua, and ars nova and will also talk of
the curieous ars subtilior movement than the debut of renaissance the franco-flemish school.

Since last time we talk about Carlo Gesualdo now we gonna talk in the depth of pre Gesualdo
inovations among other thing, they also wont me to talk about occultism ,gemstones and tarot
im the service wierdo may i dare says some freak at worst..

A musicologist connect the dots take a deep look at progression and advancement in music like
avant-garde of polyphony , complex chromatism...

It serious hard work that demand devotion but it's so fun in the end it's a work i like, than about gemstone talisman and ocus pocus tarot (some people like it), has for me i got tired of tarot, i do pull the cards for others only , never for me...what about thee gemstone an the esoterical virtues now
that captivating .

So i guess they demand me to be a musicologist , an esoterical advisor sort of this is interresting
i will do it and it's gonna be on the web, i said to em i want to be mister anoymous i dont pursue fame. But ours stuff is solid...

So i guess i became a musicologist not by choice but because people demand information about classical and whant to know more.... i will be glad to help out give my service.

So i hope this was a pertinant blog and it wont fall in obsolete category, i take request very professionaly.On another topic i got another friend regular client for fortune telling tarot pulling, he said im sharp.But i dont do a buziness whit this it's free there my Buddies..

Than if they ask me for my full potencial they will get my credencial and expertise, i give my 100%
or more... whant i like part take in a project.

I try to be has Professional and academic has i possibly can in chronology tedious in détails...

So this is all i got to say and have a nice day TC menbers outhere

:tiphat: 


P.s why the hell post on this ?? because i had to share it whit you guys since im trill


----------

